# Chrismas in July Lotto 2016



## MastersBrewery (15/6/16)

Christmas in July 2016 Lotto

If your not sure what I'm on about here is the last couple
http://aussiehomebre...uly-2014-lotto/

Here are the ground rules:

1. Post in this thread and add your name to the list by 10pm(AEST) Sunday 3-July . The draw time will be NSW time as that is where the Keno is always has been. The winner is numbers drawn from the first draw on Monday 4 July 2016 (or the next day if there is no Keno on 4 July). The Keno website does not publish the numbers for 24 hours after the draw, so please be patient.

2. Don't post saying you are in and then not cough up the beer if you don't win... you will be shamed, and banned from further entries.

3. There will be 3 winners!
First number drawn wins all the numbers 1-40

Second number drawn gets the bottles from entries 41 to 60

Third number drawn gets the remaining bottles 61 to 80

If there is not an even distribution, due to not all 80 spots filled, as the organiser I have the right to move around winnings to fair things up; but will aim for 50% first place, 25% second, 25% third.

5. Beers should be mailed ASAP after the draw

6. You may enter more than once, but if you don't win you must send a bottle for each entry.

7. People what entered last time and did not send a bottle may not join in this Lotto.

8. Feedback of the beers you receive is optional, but appreciated. But please maintain a list of whose beers you receive.

9. It doesn't matter if you Kit / Extract / All Grain; as long as you make the beer! Failing that grab a nice commercial beer and send it, please no VB

10. All winners must have an Australian address to receive their winnings.

11. You must be 18 or older to enter.

12. Attach a label so the winner can identify the beer and brewer, brew sheets are optional.

13. Each entry must total anything from 600ml or larger. So 2 stubbies is an entry.

I use a 3kg post pack and can get a couple of plastic bottles in it. Otherwise a glass bottle works out about the same price for postage.

NSW Keno plays 80 numbers, so 80 entries max; thats a potential to win 40 bottles of fine beers, or more if you have more than 1 entry.

The keno website http://playkeno.com....x.php?state=nsw



1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
.
.
80
Yes I cheated and copied the fist post from last year. Thanks QldKev.


----------



## madpierre06 (15/6/16)

1.
2.
3.
4. madpierre06
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36. madpierre06
.
.
.
.
.
80


----------



## bevan (15/6/16)

1.
2.
3.
4. madpierre06
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27. bevan
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36. madpierre06
.
.
.
.
.
80.


----------



## barls (15/6/16)

1.
2.
3.
4. madpierre06
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.barls
14.
15.
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27. bevan
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33.
34.
35.
36. madpierre06


----------



## bullsneck (15/6/16)

1.
2.
3.
4. madpierre06
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.barls
14.
15.
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27. bevan
28.
29.
30.
31.
32. booker_h
33.
34.
35.
36. madpierre06


----------



## mosto (15/6/16)

1.
2.
3.
4. madpierre06
5.
6.
7. mosto
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.barls
14.
15.
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27. bevan
28.
29.
30.
31.
32. booker_h
33.
34.
35.
36. madpierre06


----------



## Benn (15/6/16)

Posted Today, 10:13 PM
1.
2.
3.
4. madpierre06
5.
6.
7. mosto
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.barls
14.
15.
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.Benn
23.
24.
25.
26.
27. bevan
28.
29.
30.
31.
32. booker_h
33.
34.
35.
36. madpierre06


----------



## Killer Brew (15/6/16)

Posted Today, 10:13 PM
1.
2.
3.
4. madpierre06
5.
6.
7. mosto
8.
9. Killer Brew
10.
11.
12.
13.barls
14.
15.
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.Benn
23.
24.
25.
26.
27. bevan
28. Killer Brew
29.
30.
31.
32. booker_h
33.
34.
35.
36. madpierre06


----------



## Judanero (15/6/16)

1.
2.
3.
4. madpierre06
5. Judanero
6.
7. mosto
8.
9. Killer Brew
10.
11.
12.
13.barls
14.
15.
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19.Judanero
20.
21.
22.Benn
23.
24.
25.
26.
27. bevan
28. Killer Brew
29.
30.
31.
32. booker_h
33.
34.
35.
36. madpierre06 
.
.
.
.
.
80


----------



## Grainer (15/6/16)

1.
2.
3.
4. madpierre06
5. Judanero
6.
7. mosto
8.
9. Killer Brew
10.Grainer
11.Grainer
12.
13.barls
14.
15.
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19.Judanero
20.
21.
22.Benn
23.
24.
25.
26.
27. bevan
28. Killer Brew
29.
30.
31.
32. booker_h
33.
34.
35.
36. madpierre06 
.
.
.
.
.
80


----------



## mattfos01 (16/6/16)

1.
2.
3.
4. madpierre06
5. Judanero
6.
7. mosto
8.
9. Killer Brew
10.Grainer
11.Grainer
12.
13.barls
14.
15.mattfos01
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19.Judanero
20.
21.
22.Benn
23.
24.
25.
26.
27. bevan
28. Killer Brew
29.
30.
31.
32. booker_h
33.
34.
35.
36. madpierre06


----------



## Motabika (16/6/16)

On my mobile. Can some
One add me to number 54.


----------



## luggy (16/6/16)

1.
2.
3.
4. madpierre06
5. Judanero
6.luggy
7. mosto
8. luggy
9. Killer Brew
10.Grainer
11.Grainer
12.
13.barls
14.
15.mattfos01
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19.Judanero
20.
21.
22.Benn
23.
24.
25.
26.
27. bevan
28. Killer Brew
29.
30.
31.
32. booker_h
33.
34.
35.
36. madpierre06
.
.
.
54. Motabika


----------



## Motabika (16/6/16)

Thanks Luggy.


----------



## sixfignig (16/6/16)

1.
2.
3.
4. madpierre06
5. Judanero
6.luggy
7. mosto
8. luggy
9. Killer Brew
10.Grainer
11.Grainer
12.Sixfignig
13.barls
14.
15.mattfos01
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19.Judanero
20.
21.
22.Benn
23.
24.
25.
26.
27. bevan
28. Killer Brew
29.
30.
31.
32. booker_h
33.
34. Sixfignig
35.
36. madpierre06
.
.
.
54. Motabika


----------



## Grott (16/6/16)

sixfignig said:


> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4. madpierre06
> ...


----------



## Grott (16/6/16)

1.
2.
3.
4. madpierre06
5. Judanero
6.luggy
7. mosto
8. luggy
9. Killer Brew
10.Grainer
11.Grainer
12.Sixfignig
13.barls
14.
15.mattfos01
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19.Judanero
20.
21.
22.Benn
23.Grott
24.
25.
26.
27. bevan
28. Killer Brew
29.
30.
31.
32. booker_h
33.
34. Sixfignig
35.
36. madpierre06
.
.
.
54. Motabika


----------



## gezzanet (16/6/16)

1.
2.
3.
4. madpierre06
5. Judanero
6.luggy
7. mosto
8. luggy
9. Killer Brew
10.Grainer
11.Grainer
12.Sixfignig
13.barls
14.gezzanet
15.mattfos01
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19.Judanero
20.
21.
22.Benn
23.Grott
24.
25.
26.
27. bevan
28. Killer Brew
29.
30.
31.
32. booker_h
33.
34. Sixfignig
35.
36. madpierre06
54. Motabika


----------



## MastersBrewery (16/6/16)

Quick oopsy; note all players must have their name added to the list by 10pm(AEST) Sunday 3-July to be eligable. 

Appreciate if a mod could edit the OP to reflect above.

25% done!!!


----------



## stilvia (16/6/16)

1.
2.
3.
4. madpierre06
5. Judanero
6.luggy
7. mosto
8. luggy
9. Killer Brew
10.Grainer
11.Grainer
12.Sixfignig
13.barls
14.gezzanet
15.mattfos01
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19.Judanero
20.
21.
22.Benn
23.Grott
24.
25.
26.
27. bevan
28. Killer Brew
29.
30. Stilvia
31.
32. booker_h
33.
34. Sixfignig
35.
36. madpierre06
54. Motabika


----------



## mtb (16/6/16)

1. mtb
2. mtb
3.
4. madpierre06
5. Judanero
6.luggy
7. mosto
8. luggy
9. Killer Brew
10.Grainer
11.Grainer
12.Sixfignig
13.barls
14.gezzanet
15.mattfos01
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19.Judanero
20.
21.
22.Benn
23.Grott
24.
25.
26.
27. bevan
28. Killer Brew
29.
30. Stilvia
31.
32. booker_h
33.
34. Sixfignig
35.
36. madpierre06
54. Motabika


----------



## michaeld16 (16/6/16)

On phone can someone please put me down at 20 & 21 cheers Michaeld16


----------



## mtb (16/6/16)

1. mtb
2. mtb
3.
4. madpierre06
5. Judanero
6.luggy
7. mosto
8. luggy
9. Killer Brew
10.Grainer
11.Grainer
12.Sixfignig
13.barls
14.gezzanet
15.mattfos01
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19.Judanero
20.michaeld16
21.michaeld16
22.Benn
23.Grott
24.
25.
26.
27. bevan
28. Killer Brew
29.
30. Stilvia
31.
32. booker_h
33.
34. Sixfignig
35.
36. madpierre06
54. Motabika


----------



## robv (16/6/16)

1. mtb
2. mtb
3.
4. madpierre06
5. Judanero
6.luggy
7. mosto
8. luggy
9. Killer Brew
10.Grainer
11.Grainer
12.Sixfignig
13.barls
14.gezzanet
15.mattfos01
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19.Judanero
20.michaeld16
21.michaeld16
22.Benn
23.Grott
24.
25.
26.
27. bevan
28. Killer Brew
29.Robv
30. Stilvia
31.
32. booker_h
33.
34. Sixfignig
35.
36. madpierre06
54. Motabika


----------



## kunfaced (16/6/16)

1. mtb
2. mtb
3.
4. madpierre06
5. Judanero
6.luggy
7. mosto
8. luggy
9. Killer Brew
10.Grainer
11.Grainer
12.Sixfignig
13.barls
14.gezzanet
15.mattfos01
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19.Judanero
20.michaeld16
21.michaeld16
22.Benn
23.Grott
24.kunfaced
25.
26.
27. bevan
28. Killer Brew
29.Robv
30. Stilvia
31.
32. booker_h
33.
34. Sixfignig
35.
36. madpierre06
42. kunfaced
54. Motabika 
75. kunfaced
80. kunfaced


----------



## hophead2 (16/6/16)

1. mtb
2. mtb
3.
4. madpierre06
5. Judanero
6.luggy
7. mosto
8. luggy
9. Killer Brew
10.Grainer
11.Grainer
12.Sixfignig
13.barls
14.gezzanet
15.mattfos01
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19.Judanero
20.michaeld16
21.michaeld16
22.Benn
23.Grott
24.kunfaced
25.hophead2
26.
27. bevan
28. Killer Brew
29.Robv
30. Stilvia
31.
32. booker_h
33.
34. Sixfignig
35.
36. madpierre06
42. kunfaced
54. Motabika 
75. kunfaced
80. kunfaced


----------



## bevan (16/6/16)

1. mtb
2. mtb
3.
4. madpierre06
5. Judanero
6.luggy
7. mosto
8. luggy
9. Killer Brew
10.Grainer
11.Grainer
12.Sixfignig
13.barls
14.gezzanet
15.mattfos01
16.
17. madpierre06
18.
19.Judanero
20.michaeld16
21.michaeld16
22.Benn
23.Grott
24.kunfaced
25.hophead2
26.
27. bevan
28. Killer Brew
29.Robv
30. Stilvia
31.
32. booker_h
33.
34. Sixfignig
35.
36. madpierre06
42. kunfaced
53. bevan
54. Motabika 
75. kunfaced
80. kunfaced


----------



## Peter80 (16/6/16)

On phone can someone please put me down for 16. Cheers.


----------



## Grott (17/6/16)

bevan said:


> 1. mtb
> 2. mtb
> 3.
> 4. madpierre06
> ...


----------



## Fraser's BRB (17/6/16)

1. mtb
2. mtb
3. Frasers BRB
4. madpierre06
5. Judanero
6.luggy
7. mosto
8. luggy
9. Killer Brew
10.Grainer
11.Grainer
12.Sixfignig
13.barls
14.gezzanet
15.mattfos01
16.Peter80
17. madpierre06
18.
19.Judanero
20.michaeld16
21.michaeld16
22.Benn
23.Grott
24.kunfaced
25.hophead2
26.
27. bevan
28. Killer Brew
29.Robv
30. Stilvia
31.
32. booker_h
33.
34. Sixfignig
35.
36. madpierre06
42. kunfaced
53. bevan
54. Motabika
75. kunfaced
78. Frasers BRB
80. kunfaced


----------



## Yob (17/6/16)

1. mtb
2. mtb
3. Frasers BRB
4. madpierre06
5. Judanero
6.luggy
7. mosto
8. luggy
9. Killer Brew
10.Grainer
11.Grainer
12.Sixfignig
13.barls
14.gezzanet
15.mattfos01
16.Peter80
17. madpierre06
18.
19.Judanero
20.michaeld16
21.michaeld16
22.Benn
23.Grott
24.kunfaced
25.hophead2
26.
27. bevan
28. Killer Brew
29.Robv
30. Stilvia
31.
32. booker_h
33. Yob
34. Sixfignig
35.
36. madpierre06
42. kunfaced
53. bevan
54. Motabika
75. kunfaced

78. Frasers BRB
80. kunfaced


----------



## Yob (17/6/16)

whats the deal with the rest of the numbers? I jumps from 36 to 42 then its all over the shop


----------



## Fraser's BRB (17/6/16)

Yob said:


> whats the deal with the rest of the numbers? I jumps from 36 to 42 then its all over the shop


I assumed it was a case of fill them in as you required. That's what I did when I chose 78 and would explain why they're a bit all over the shop.


----------



## MastersBrewery (17/6/16)

Fraser's BRB said:


> I assumed it was a case of fill them in as you required. That's what I did when I chose 78 and would explain why they're a bit all over the shop.


That would be correct 1 through to 80 any number that hasn't already been claimed.
Good luck.


----------



## MastersBrewery (18/6/16)

Bumping this for the weekend crowd. Tonight is the lotto $22m super draw. Your not going to win that I am! So I say grab a number cause there's a better chance some lads will send you a bottle of super!!!

Get into it!


----------



## keifer33 (18/6/16)

1. mtb
2. mtb
3. Frasers BRB
4. madpierre06
5. Judanero
6.luggy
7. mosto
8. luggy
9. Killer Brew
10.Grainer
11.Grainer
12.Sixfignig
13.barls
14.gezzanet
15.mattfos01
16.Peter80
17. madpierre06
18.
19.Judanero
20.michaeld16
21.michaeld16
22.Benn
23.Grott
24.kunfaced
25.hophead2
26.
27. bevan
28. Killer Brew
29.Robv
30. Stilvia
31.
32. booker_h
33. Yob
34. Sixfignig
35.
36. madpierre06
42. kunfaced
53. bevan
54. Motabika
66. keifer33
75. kunfaced

78. Frasers BRB
80. kunfaced


----------



## yum beer (19/6/16)

I'm in

1. mtb
2. mtb
3. Frasers BRB
4. madpierre06
5. Judanero
6.luggy
7. mosto
8. luggy
9. Killer Brew
10.Grainer
11.Grainer
12.Sixfignig
13.barls
14.gezzanet
15.mattfos01
16.Peter80
17. madpierre06
18.
19.Judanero
20.michaeld16
21.michaeld16
22.Benn
23.Grott
24.kunfaced
25.hophead2
26.
27. bevan
28. Killer Brew
29.Robv
30. Stilvia
31.
32. booker_h
33. Yob
34. Sixfignig
35.
36. madpierre06
42. kunfaced
53. bevan
54. Motabika
​58. yumbeer
66. keifer33
75. kunfaced


78. Frasers BRB
80. kunfaced


----------



## hophead2 (19/6/16)

1. mtb
2. mtb
3. Frasers BRB
4. madpierre06
5. Judanero
6.luggy
7. mosto
8. luggy
9. Killer Brew
10.Grainer
11.Grainer
12.Sixfignig
13.barls
14.gezzanet
15.mattfos01
16.Peter80
17. madpierre06
18.
19.Judanero
20.michaeld16
21.michaeld16
22.Benn
23.Grott
24.kunfaced
25.hophead2
26.
27. bevan
28. Killer Brew
29.Robv
30. Stilvia
31.
32. booker_h
33. Yob
34. Sixfignig
35.hophead2
36. madpierre06
42. kunfaced
53. bevan
54. Motabika
​58. yumbeer
66. keifer33
75. kunfaced
78. Frasers BRB
80. kunfaced


----------



## Judanero (23/6/16)

1. mtb
2. mtb
3. Frasers BRB
4. madpierre06
5. Judanero
6.luggy
7. mosto
8. luggy
9. Killer Brew
10.Grainer
11.Grainer
12.Sixfignig
13.barls
14.gezzanet
15.mattfos01
16.Peter80
17. madpierre06
18.
19.Judanero
20.michaeld16
21.michaeld16
22.Benn
23.Grott
24.kunfaced
25.hophead2
26.
27. bevan
28. Killer Brew
29.Robv
30. Stilvia
31.
32. booker_h
33. Yob
34. Sixfignig
35.hophead2
36. madpierre06
42. kunfaced
53. bevan
54. Motabika
​58. yumbeer
62. Judanero
66. keifer33
75. kunfaced
78. Frasers BRB
80. kunfaced


----------



## pommiebloke (23/6/16)

1. mtb
2. mtb
3. Frasers BRB
4. madpierre06
5. Judanero
6.luggy
7. mosto
8. luggy
9. Killer Brew
10.Grainer
11.Grainer
12.Sixfignig
13.barls
14.gezzanet
15.mattfos01
16.Peter80
17. madpierre06
18. pommiebloke
19.Judanero
20.michaeld16
21.michaeld16
22.Benn
23.Grott
24.kunfaced
25.hophead2
26. pommiebloke
27. bevan
28. Killer Brew
29.Robv
30. Stilvia
31.
32. booker_h
33. Yob
34. Sixfignig
35.hophead2
36. madpierre06
42. kunfaced
53. bevan
54. Motabika
​58. yumbeer
62. Judanero
66. keifer33
75. kunfaced
78. Frasers BRB
80. kunfaced


----------



## Judanero (23/6/16)

1. mtb
2. mtb
3. Frasers BRB
4. madpierre06
5. Judanero
6.luggy
7. mosto
8. luggy
9. Killer Brew
10.Grainer
11.Grainer
12.Sixfignig
13.barls
14.gezzanet
15.mattfos01
16.Peter80
17. madpierre06
18. pommiebloke
19.Judanero
20.michaeld16
21.michaeld16
22.Benn
23.Grott
24.kunfaced
25.hophead2
26. pommiebloke
27. bevan
28. Killer Brew
29.Robv
30. Stilvia
31.
32. booker_h
33. Yob
34. Sixfignig
35.hophead2
36. madpierre06
42. kunfaced
53. bevan
54. Motabika
​58. yumbeer
66. keifer33
75. kunfaced
78. Frasers BRB
80. kunfaced


----------



## potof4x (23/6/16)

Judanero said:


> 1. mtb
> 2. mtb
> 3. Frasers BRB
> 4. madpierre06
> ...


----------



## yum beer (29/6/16)

still lots of numbers left


----------



## Curly79 (29/6/16)

I'll have 64 if someone could put me in please


----------



## Grainer (29/6/16)

1. mtb
2. mtb
3. Frasers BRB
4. madpierre06
5. Judanero
6.luggy
7. mosto
8. luggy
9. Killer Brew
10.Grainer
11.Grainer
12.Sixfignig
13.barls
14.gezzanet
15.mattfos01
16.Peter80
17. madpierre06
18. pommiebloke
19.Judanero
20.michaeld16
21.michaeld16
22.Benn
23.Grott
24.kunfaced
25.hophead2
26. pommiebloke
27. bevan
28. Killer Brew
29.Robv
30. Stilvia
31. Potof4x
32. booker_h
33. Yob
34. Sixfignig
35.hophead2
36. madpierre06
42. kunfaced
53. bevan
54. Motabika
​58. yumbeer
64. Curly79
66. keifer33
75. kunfaced
78. Frasers BRB
80. kunfaced


----------



## Curly79 (29/6/16)

Thank you John.


----------



## MastersBrewery (3/7/16)

Last day gents, plenty of numbers still un claimed. Entry closes 10pm tonight. And unlike the election we will have a result tomorrow.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (3/7/16)

OK, one more.

1. mtb
2. mtb
3. Frasers BRB
4. madpierre06
5. Judanero
6.luggy
7. mosto
8. luggy
9. Killer Brew
10.Grainer
11.Grainer
12.Sixfignig
13.barls
14.gezzanet
15.mattfos01
16.Peter80
17. madpierre06
18. pommiebloke
19.Judanero
20.michaeld16
21.michaeld16
22.Benn
23.Grott
24.kunfaced
25.hophead2
26. pommiebloke
27. bevan
28. Killer Brew
29.Robv
30. Stilvia
31. Potof4x
32. booker_h
33. Yob
34. Sixfignig
35.hophead2
36. madpierre06
42. kunfaced
48. Frasers BRB
53. bevan
54. Motabika
​58. yumbeer
64. Curly79
66. keifer33
75. kunfaced
78. Frasers BRB
80. kunfaced


----------



## hophead2 (3/7/16)

1. mtb
2. mtb
3. Frasers BRB
4. madpierre06
5. Judanero
6.luggy
7. mosto
8. luggy
9. Killer Brew
10.Grainer
11.Grainer
12.Sixfignig
13.barls
14.gezzanet
15.mattfos01
16.Peter80
17. madpierre06
18. pommiebloke
19.Judanero
20.michaeld16
21.michaeld16
22.Benn
23.Grott
24.kunfaced
25.hophead2
26. pommiebloke
27. bevan
28. Killer Brew
29.Robv
30. Stilvia
31. Potof4x
32. booker_h
33. Yob
34. Sixfignig
35.hophead2
36. madpierre06
42. kunfaced
48. Frasers BRB
53. bevan
54. Motabika
​58. yumbeer
64. Curly79
66. keifer33
69. Hophead2
75. kunfaced
78. Frasers BRB
80. kunfaced


----------



## Judanero (3/7/16)

Bump... 20 mins left to grab a number.


----------



## Grainer (3/7/16)

fingers crossed !


----------



## Yob (3/7/16)

Grainer said:


> fingers crossed !


it's likely you'll place..


----------



## Grainer (3/7/16)

Yob said:


> it's likely you'll place..


everywhere a place.. it depends where tho...


----------



## mtb (4/7/16)

Have I had one too many homebrews or are the results currently available on the Keno website?
https://www.keno.com.au/check-results/2016-07-04/1/20/1


----------



## Grainer (4/7/16)

no thats wrong... results I think.. but I may be wrong

16, 50, 36

16.Peter80
48. Frasers BRB (closest)
36. madpierre06

As I read it


----------



## Killer Brew (4/7/16)

Is it Game Zero?

https://www.keno.com.au/check-results/2016-07-04//20/1


----------



## stilvia (4/7/16)

Looked like this to me:

28. killer brew

10. grainer

47. frasers brb


----------



## Judanero (4/7/16)

Yob said:


> it's likely you'll place..


Whoa.


----------



## mtb (4/7/16)

If I'm reading the rules right (see above re too many home brews) what matters is the order in which the numbers were drawn, how do we tell that via the results page?

_"First number drawn wins all the numbers 1-40
Second number drawn gets the bottles from entries 41 to 60
Third number drawn gets the remaining bottles 61 to 80"_


----------



## Grainer (5/7/16)

stilvia said:


> Looked like this to me:
> 
> 28. killer brew
> 
> ...


No shit.. LMAO.. Good job YOB!

Yes that is correct..I looked at the Sunday.. not the Monday.. Woohooo


----------



## Grainer (5/7/16)

Thinking this is the way it will go down.. But it is all up to the organisers to decide!


1-23 - Killer Brew - swap 9 for 48
24-35 - Grainer
36-80 - Fraisers - Swap 48 for 9


----------



## Fraser's BRB (5/7/16)

Sweet, hope you boys brewed something good!

I'll be bottling mine this weekend, some combination of American brown, ESB and a late hopped APA. If the other two winners have a preference from that list, let me know.


----------



## Grott (5/7/16)

Good win, well done. I'm 23 Killer Brew.
Cheers


----------



## Yob (5/7/16)

Grainer said:


> Thinking this is the way it will go down.. But it is all up to the organisers to decide!
> 
> 
> 1-23 - Killer Brew - swap 9 for 48
> ...


Sweet. I'll just bring yours to the swap.. Postage saving win


----------



## Killer Brew (5/7/16)

Wow. Will await confirmation but if correct Im pumped! I have only ever tried one other persons homebrew so excited to see what others are capable of.


----------



## Grainer (5/7/16)

Just remember.. it is all about the feedback to help other brewers.. give feedback and enjoy


----------



## Killer Brew (5/7/16)

Happy to do so although I should preface by saying that I don't rate myself as the most descriptive judge. I usually rely on my wife to give me the flavour descriptions.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (5/7/16)

^^ what he said


----------



## stilvia (5/7/16)

Grainer said:


> Just remember.. it is all about the feedback to help other brewers.. give feedback and enjoy


Looking forward to some feedback from another homebrewer


----------



## MastersBrewery (5/7/16)

Grainer said:


> Thinking this is the way it will go down.. But it is all up to the organisers to decide!
> 
> 
> 1-23 - Killer Brew - swap 9 for 48
> ...


yep cofirmed congrats to the winners . If the winners could send out pm's with detailsand post some feed back. Everyone else .... send beers!


----------



## Killer Brew (5/7/16)

You beauty!!! Thanks for organising MB. Will send some PM's soon. Just so I'm clear I now send a beer to Grainer (#28) and Fraisers (#48) also?


----------



## Grainer (5/7/16)

Yes


----------



## Fraser's BRB (5/7/16)

Awesome, I'll shoot out PMs shortly. Looks like I'm sending 2 beers to Killer Brew also.

Looking forward to tasting other people's creations and will endeavour to give good feedback, although as previously stated, my palate is far from expert, but I do know what I like.


----------



## bevan (5/7/16)

Man, so getting involved in this again next year. It would be awesome to get to taste that many different brew's from other AHBer's! Looking forward to sending mine off!


----------



## Grott (13/7/16)

Posted a 5 year old Wee Heavy Scotch Ale - am today, should get in a couple of days. Hope you enjoy Killer Brew.
Cheers


----------



## Killer Brew (13/7/16)

Looking forward to this one. Could call for a special occasion like a kid free night watching the footy on the couch!


----------

